# Little Water Rat



## WillowTree

I saved his life this morning..


----------



## Skull Pilot

Good for you Willow.

I recently pulled a flying squirrel out of a tight spot.  He was just too cute.

I didn't get a picture of him as I was 15 feet up on a ladder but he looked just like this


----------



## Big Black Dog

> I saved his life this morning..



Please tell me where to send the medal!  You're a hero...  At least in the eyes of the rat.


----------



## strollingbones

its not a rat....bird...call a bird rescue...and dont get me attached till its saved


----------



## WillowTree

here he is in the bottom of the bucket right after he got rinsed. give you an idea of how little he was. Chelsea gave him cheese.


----------



## strollingbones

omg that is a rat.....o hell....


----------



## Big Black Dog

> its not a rat....bird...call a bird rescue...and dont get me attached till its saved


[quoteomg that is a rat.....o hell.... 
][/quote]

Bones - birdies have feathers on their tails.  Rats have long skinny tails with no feathers!!!
Easy concept!


----------



## Uknow_me72

That was very compassionate of you.


----------



## Bfgrn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkSFeWNAOV0]YouTube - Bridgestone Squirrel Scream Super Bowl Commercial[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

I guess WillowTree looks after her own kind, eh?


----------



## WillowTree

YWN666 said:


> I guess WillowTree looks after her own kind, eh?



Hi nasty person!


----------



## xotoxi

Skull Pilot said:


> Good for you Willow.
> 
> I recently pulled a flying squirrel out of a tight spot. He was just too cute.


 
I believe that I have a family of chipmunks living in my walls and ceiling.  I'm trying to capture them in a cage-trap, but they are wily.

When I capture them, I will upload some pictures.


----------



## del

WillowTree said:


> I saved his life this morning..



you should buy him an oldsmobile and name him teddy kennedy.


----------



## Coyote

Look's a bit like a shrew - poor guy, all soggy 

We had flying squirrels co-habitating with us over the winter...they are so darn cute!


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saved his life this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should buy him an oldsmobile and name him teddy kennedy.
Click to expand...





 well, TK is damn good swimmer! He couldn't have held out much longer though!


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't think chipmunks live in walls and ceilings?

That commercial is unbelievably hilarious, I watched it with my daughter we laughed all the way through.

And that rat...ew...rats actually like the water, you know....

Are we sure it's not a muskrat? I don't think a muskrat would look so...wet...but I've never gotten up close and personal. Looks weird for a rat.


----------



## AllieBaba

Or maybe a possum?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iVUyuWnQxI]YouTube - Baby Opossums[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> I don't think chipmunks live in walls and ceilings?
> 
> That commercial is unbelievably hilarious, I watched it with my daughter we laughed all the way through.
> 
> And that rat...ew...rats actually like the water, you know....
> 
> Are we sure it's not a muskrat? I don't think a muskrat would look so...wet...but I've never gotten up close and personal. Looks weird for a rat.



He was swimming in the pool,, no way out, he would eventually tire and drown. so we fished him out, rinsed him off in the bucket, gave him a few minutes to catch his breath and then turned him loose..not a muskrat,, compare the two,, my rat had very large rat ears, and a pointed rat snout.. not to mention buggy little rat eyes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Except..it just looks so weird.

Check out this possum's nose. Cracks me up.


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> Or maybe a possum?
> 
> YouTube - Baby Opossums



*not a possum, I've caught a possum, my jack russell terrorist treed a baby possum so I captured him and took him over to animal rescue and they turned him loose.* He's hanging in the crepe myrtle just off my deck.


----------



## AllieBaba

My mom had a family of raccoons living under her house for a while. They raised their babies there, and took a chicken a night until the babies were grown, the chickens were gone, and then they moved on....


----------



## AllieBaba

WillowTree said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a possum?
> 
> YouTube - Baby Opossums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not a possum, I've caught a possum, my jack russell terrorist treed a baby possum so I captured him and took him over to animal rescue and they turned him loose.* He's hanging in the crepe myrtle just off my deck.
Click to expand...


You're a better citizen than I am. I'd just call the dog in for the night and let the guy find his way home. By the time they're that big, they're on their own.

Same with the rat. I couldn't just leave him in the pool, but I think I'd just let him dry off and turn him out.

Yuck. Dead rat in the pool, that would not be cool.


----------



## WillowTree

AllieBaba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a possum?
> 
> YouTube - Baby Opossums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not a possum, I've caught a possum, my jack russell terrorist treed a baby possum so I captured him and took him over to animal rescue and they turned him loose.* He's hanging in the crepe myrtle just off my deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a better citizen than I am. I'd just call the dog in for the night and let the guy find his way home. By the time they're that big, they're on their own.
> 
> Same with the rat. I couldn't just leave him in the pool, but I think I'd just let him dry off and turn him out.
> 
> Yuck. Dead rat in the pool, that would not be cool.
Click to expand...




I've had a whole family of wood ducks in the pool before.. now that was sad. I did call animal control cause I was afraid the cats in the neighborhood would eat the baby ducks.. so animal control caught the babies but they could not catch mama.. mama was still sitting there waiting for her babies the next morning.


----------



## YWN666

WillowTree said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess WillowTree looks after her own kind, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nasty person!
Click to expand...


I was just imitating you!


----------



## AllieBaba

Duckies!

My mom (again with the birds) once had dozens upon dozens of ducks. She lived by the river, and when a duck sits, they sit on dozens of eggs. If you have 3-4 sitting, you have a population swarm.

Anyway, that had happened for a year or two and she had something like 50 ducks. One day she goes down to the river to mess with the irrigation pump, and she sees this demented mama duck grabbing her babies and bashing them on a rock! Yikes!

There is NOTHING cuter than a baby duck.


----------

